# Fiandre West Sussex



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fiandre UK 188 Pagham Road, Nyetimber, PO21 3QB.

I visited this place a couple of weeks ago. The guy Marc who own's it took over the premises from his dad who used the place to build Colnago road bikes (Top end bikes as seen in the Tour De France and other tours) for overseas and UK customers so he still has some biking memorabilia hanging around the place. Does a nice espresso, 50% robusta/50% arabica blend (I liked it anyway). Going back there next Saturday for more.


----------

